# Sosnowski



## billski (Jan 23, 2011)

I like the name of their meteorologist:

Alex *Sosnowski*


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 24, 2011)

'nother "ski" to add to the mix ;lotsa my ski and golf buds are "skis "-- i grew up in a major "ski " dominated area too.

Matter of fact the Queen is a "ski" -- hell it was Karma


----------



## billski (Jan 24, 2011)

dis you notice it is:

So SNOW SKI

??


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 24, 2011)

billski said:


> dis you notice it is:
> 
> So SNOW SKI
> 
> ??



 Yep !!!  double bonus points Bill


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 24, 2011)

billski said:


> dis you notice it is:
> 
> So SNOW SKI
> 
> ??


Its always rough when you need to spell out the unspoken punch line. :lol:

:beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 25, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> 'nother "ski" to add to the mix ;lotsa my ski and golf buds are "skis "-- i grew up in a major "ski " dominated area too.
> 
> Matter of fact the Queen is a "ski" -- hell it was Karma



Mine was a "ska" but her dad is a "ski"


----------

